# Rancillio steam/ Gaggia classic wand problem.



## jblack (Feb 1, 2010)

Hello All,

I have received a Rancilio steam wand from Happy Donkey. It will not fit. I've removed the Gaggia one and am using the nut and o-ring from it on the new wand but it will not go in the machine far enough to do the nut up. Is there something I'm doing wrong? Do I need to modify the Rancilio wand to make it fit?

TIA, J


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

Could you take a photo of the two side by side please?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

This should fit without too much aggro

Shouldn't require any modification


----------



## jblack (Feb 1, 2010)

I've managed to get it sorted. The end highlighted in the pic (not mine, stolen from the net) was ever so slightly too wide. A quick shave with the dremel and it fits like a glove. Side-by-side they looked identical but the rancilio was a larger diameter.


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

Well done, glad you've sorted it. A much better steaming experience I think you'll find!

Lee


----------



## ChiarasDad (Mar 21, 2010)

It can also be done with very fine sandpaper (for those of us with no Dremel). I'd take a small piece, wrap it around the bit you have circled, and twist back and forth a couple dozen times, then repeat with a new section of sandpaper. It only took probably ten repeats of this (over about five minutes including time to check fit after each repeat) to get it sanded down enough for a snug fit.


----------



## FurryCup (Jun 10, 2010)

Hello to all you coffee heads.

I did this mod a while back and it is a tight fit. I got mine to push in with a side to side wiggle and a little butter as a lube. I used butter as a lube cos' it's edible and easily flushed out. If I had to do it again I would use a combo of wet and dry sandpaper and the lube. Too easy to get it out of shape with a Dremel IMO.

Anyone wanting to do this mod make sure you get the old Silvia steam wand *not* the new articulated one as it doesn't fit.


----------



## Trentend (Nov 16, 2012)

Apologies if this has already been covered - there is an o-ring on the replacement Rancillio steam wand (purchased from HappyDonkey) but I can't see one on the existing Gaggia Classic steam wand I've unscrewed. If I take the o-ring off the Rancillio replacement it seems to fit perfectly in to the machine. Is this correct or do I need to retain the o-ring on the Rancillio wand and modify/sand it to fit?

Thanks


----------



## karmacafe (Dec 3, 2012)

Great thread, looking to perform this mod ASAP


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

Trentend said:


> Apologies if this has already been covered - there is an o-ring on the replacement Rancillio steam wand (purchased from HappyDonkey) but I can't see one on the existing Gaggia Classic steam wand I've unscrewed. If I take the o-ring off the Rancillio replacement it seems to fit perfectly in to the machine. Is this correct or do I need to retain the o-ring on the Rancillio wand and modify/sand it to fit?
> 
> Thanks


The old o ring from the gaggia wand ends up,staying inside the valve. It's a bit of a bugger to get out. You can leave it, if the rubber is still good and its providing a good seal with the new wand. Personally I'd replace it though.


----------

